# First on Fly



## Flatsfisher13 (Oct 28, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Outta Line said:


> Life has changed now.


Of course it has! Tampa Bay reds are about as hard as it gets.

It took me a long, long time to get my first Tampa redfish on fly. I got tarpon, snook, and bonefish before I got a redfish here. I've thrown flies at hundreds of them. They're HARD to fool with a fly.

And doing it on a paddle board? Epic...congrats man!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Good job. What fly did he eat? You should save it.


----------



## Outta Line (Nov 23, 2015)

crboggs said:


> Of course it has! Tampa Bay reds are about as hard as it gets.
> 
> It took me a long, long time to get my first Tampa redfish on fly. I got tarpon, snook, and bonefish before I got a redfish here. I've thrown flies at hundreds of them. They're HARD to fool with a fly.
> 
> And doing it on a paddle board? Epic...congrats man!


I was more lucky than anything, probably couldn't repeat it if I tired....but I will try.



LowHydrogen said:


> Good job. What fly did he eat? You should save it.


Shrimp imitation I got from Bill Jacksons.




  








Image




__
Outta Line


__
Feb 6, 2017


__
1


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Looks like you figured out what to do next! Well done!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

That looks like a kwan variant. Good fly this time of year.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Best feeling in the world. Congrats!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Still looking for my very first fish on fly... sigh


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

You have now become infected with the sickness... good sickness at that! Congrats!


----------



## Alex M. (Jan 23, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Pbertell (Apr 22, 2015)

persistence!!!! hope u find many more!!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats, man -- you won't forget it! Definitely save that fly; I saved mine and I'm glad that I did!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Freaking awesome man!.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Congratulations man, I know it's one of the best feelings. Also, sorry for all of your spin gear, I'd put money it'll barely get used ever again.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

YYYYEEEWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!


----------



## Outta Line (Nov 23, 2015)

FSUDrew99 said:


> You have now become infected with the sickness... good sickness at that! Congrats!


I knew I was going to have a problem when I simply enjoyed casting....I knew I was done for at that moment. I sort of forgot I was even out there to catch a fish until one decided it was hungry. 



mtoddsolomon said:


> Congratulations man, I know it's one of the best feelings. Also, sorry for all of your spin gear, I'd put money it'll barely get used ever again.


Solid bet, its already started lol


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

All you have to do now is start reading John Gierach!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

commtrd said:


> Still looking for my very first fish on fly... sigh


Where do you live?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Outta Line said:


> Life has changed now.


That's it! Yer all screwed up in the head now!  I feel bad for you!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Where do you live?


Corpus Christi TX


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

commtrd said:


> Corpus Christi TX


Lots of good sea trout fishing there. Just head out to a trout flat with a chartreuse and white bead chain clouser, tied on a #2 size hook.... and get it over with! 

Fish it slow in the deeper holes and just slowly bump it along.


----------



## EastTNoutdoorsman (Feb 29, 2016)

commtrd said:


> Still looking for my very first fish on fly... sigh


I'm still waiting on my first in the salt. I'm 0/1 on chasing reds in Charleston. Making the trip back out there in another month or so to try again. 

And it's crazy how enjoyable just casting can be. I'd rather be up in the mountains casting toward wild trout and only catch a couple than wind in a crank bait on a spinning rod.

Don't get me wrong, catching fish is better than being skunked, but if I can catch 1 on a fly rod vs 3 on spin tackle I'd be a happy man.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I upgraded this weekend...I don't think this will ever get old...

View media item 1506


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

crboggs said:


> I upgraded this weekend...I don't think this will ever get old...
> 
> View media item 1506


Hell yeah! Now you're talkin!


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

Outta Line said:


> I'm still amped and it was 24hrs ago. I thought it would be months before I could say I was even close to getting a fish to eat. I've been practicing basics since I got a combo for Christmas.
> 
> Yesterday I went on the board, it was cold and windy in St Pete and I was about to head in but decided to drift one last mangrove line where I've seen activity before.
> 
> ...



Way to go!!

Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------

